# Looking for "mechanically unique" knives.



## bruner (Jan 17, 2006)

I've always had a few knives around. Lately I've been interested in collecting knives that have interesting mechanical features. Just browsing around the net, I found a few links that I thought were intersting.

Do you know of any other unique mechanical knives? If so, please post links in a reply.

I thought this one was neat, the blade folds in an unusual way (walmart has these for like $30 and I'm planning on getting one):
http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/7c27/

Kind of like the first link:
http://www.flipknives.com/

And another like the first link:
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BO450

The pocket clip on this one dissapears when the blade unfolds:
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BO110550

Then there's this thing which I really like, the blade is opened and closed with a toggle device: 
http://www.thekershawstore.com/Kershaw_External_Toggle_Black_Serrated_p/k1900blkst.htm

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## CLHC (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know about "mechanically unique," but I do like the balisongs way of opening and closing. Always was a fan of that one growing up in Hawaii. Also the Luftwaffen(sp?) that I lost which was simply a gravity "mechanically" operating knife that had a skull spike at the opposite end which could be deployed quite rapidly.


----------



## springnr (Jan 17, 2006)

A. G. Russell™ One Hand Knife™


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 17, 2006)

Rollock

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=CR5212R


----------



## Trashman (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, I hope my wal-mart has the ones posted in the first link. They look really cool.


----------



## MScottz (Jan 17, 2006)

How about this one?

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/a_g_russell_knives/folding_knives/a_g_russell_funny_folder.html









http://www.agrussell.com/var/storage/original/image/phpJ1l3IC.jpg


----------



## magic79 (Jan 18, 2006)

CRKT Roll lock. It took me 5 minutes to figure out how to open it!


http://www.crkt.com/rollock2.html


----------



## JimH (Jan 18, 2006)

How about a gypsy knife. It doesn't have a unique opening method, but it is physically different, with the blade being longer than the handle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2006)

Benchmite (auto)


----------



## redcar (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought this one was unique.

The Seal Revolver Knife from SOG.

http://www.sogknives.com/revolver.htm


----------



## justsomeguy (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Y'all,

Neither of these are new but they are unusual...

K.I.S.S.

http://www.crkt.com/kiss.html

The Citizen. Never refer to the middle position as a Push Dagger, remember that it is a Box Opener.

http://www.kopes.com/knives/citizen-knife-by-paul-chen.htm

Steve


----------



## adeadlyfart (Jan 18, 2006)

There is the case lev-r-lock. Basically a lever on the side of the handle that swings the blade out. Compression lock on the spyderco paramilitary and atr.There is also the united cutlery paratrooper knife or S&W version, the Power Glide knife.


----------



## bruner (Jan 18, 2006)

Everybody,
So far, great suggestions. I've never seen most of those knives.

MScottz,
I like the "funny folder" you posted. I have a very small knife that operates the same way. It's in terrible shape though, so I don't display it.

Hoghead, magic79,
How in the world does that Rollock work? I looked at the transparent model, but I don't see how the knife follows the internal grooves.

Bart,
I'd love an "auto" but don't know how I could legally own one. So sad 

justsomeguy,
I have a small Gerber Ridge which is alot like the CRKT KISS. Nice knife...

Everybody,
Keep em' comin' There must be more out there eh?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## CLHC (Jan 18, 2006)

That sure is an interestingly "unique" knife you've posted there MShottz!


----------



## JimH (Jan 18, 2006)

bruner said:


> I'd love an "auto" but don't know how I could legally own one. So sad



You may not be out of luck. The knife that bart displayed is legal in California, one of the most restrictive states in the country. In California, automatic knives are legal as long as the blade does not exceed 2 inches. I bought one off the shelf, retail.

So check your state law carefully to see exactly what it says.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2006)

And there is a normal version of it as well 




with alittle different blade shape.


----------



## bruner (Jan 18, 2006)

JimH, Bart,

Ya know, I just can't figure out if it's legal in PA. And this might be a good topic for a new thread... Every knife seller I visit that sells autos has complicated instructions. Usually involves printing out something, signing it and faxing it back to the seller. I'd love to get one, but don't want to end up in jail...

I'll start a new thread on this topic. Let's keep this one about unique knives.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## greenlight (Jan 18, 2006)

I bought this at a garage sale for 1$. It is Japanese steel and has 10 functions, including knife, compass, nail file, ruler, saw, can/bottle opener, screwdriver, wire-stripper, and wrench. I can't remember what the slot is for.







This thread would be nicer with more images.


----------



## Hoghead (Jan 18, 2006)

bruner said:


> Hoghead, magic79,
> How in the world does that Rollock work? I looked at the transparent model, but I don't see how the knife follows the internal grooves.


 
The blade comes up and out the top.

Hold the knife in your hand with the edge down (toward your knuckles) then with your thumb on the top of the blade (near your little finger) push the top of the blade toward your index finger. 

The knife is now open in your hand ready to use.

****************************************
I gave my daughter-in-law one and she loved it and carried it always until it was stolen from her purse at work. I replaced it with a Benchmade Sequel.


----------



## justsomeguy (Jan 19, 2006)

Greenlight



,

I think you missed a function. The v shaped slot above the N also functions as a nail puller. Further, although I see the N and the map sign I fail to see how it could function as a compass.....unless....

the whole thing is magnetised and then floated on something like wood on water.....then it should show North.

I still don't know what the slot is for....could be many things.

I have one myself. Never used it though.





Thanks

Steve


----------



## greenlight (Jan 19, 2006)

For the compass, the blade is dangled from the hole next to the compass rose.


----------



## drizzle (Jan 19, 2006)

Redcar, I like that knife and have considered buying it as a camp knife.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jan 19, 2006)

Greenlight,

I had the exact same "card knife"/multi-tool as a kid. Maybe around '85 or so.

I don't remember much more about it than what you've already shown, other than it had a flat leather card-case sheath.

It would turn out that the leather wasn't cured properly, and started to stink very, very, very, badly after about a day in my pocket. In fact, it stunk so bad my mom thought I may have had an "accident" and was refusing to admit it, until I proved my innocence by giving her a whiff of the sheath.

LOL!

You gets what you pays for.


----------



## MongoMadness (Jan 19, 2006)

I think (D/A) dual-action knives are very mechanically interesting knives. My very favorite is the Microtech LCC.

http://videoknife.com/da-mt-lcc.html

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=MT300592


----------



## MScottz (Jan 19, 2006)

drizzle said:


> Redcar, I like that knife and have considered buying it as a camp knife.


 
The SOG Revolver has gotten some very good reviews. If you head over to the SOG section at Knifeforums.com, you can chat with the designer of the revolver, Robbie Roberson. He is a regular there.

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showforum.php?fid/73/


----------



## revolvergeek (Jan 19, 2006)

Look around and see if you can find a CRKT Bladelock. They use a special thumbstud that actually depresses to unlock the blade. It locks open and closed. 

AG Russell still has some of the smaller version with the combo edge:
http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...ife_and_tool/crkt_bladelock_2_plain_edge.html

http://www.onestopknifeshop.com/store/bv-crkt-bladelock.html

http://www.1sks.com/store/crkt-bladelock.html has the bigger version for $50 on sale!


----------



## Shanghaied (Jan 19, 2006)

The G&G Hawk ET is definitely a mechanically unique knife, but the custom version costs like $600. Fortunately there is a production version by Kershaw:

http://www.newgraham.com/kershaw.htm


----------



## RA40 (Jan 20, 2006)

The most interesting folding knife I've handled is a Ray or Ron Appleton, IQ and IQ-2. Ron stopped by to talk with Frank Gamble at the Oregon OKCA Show around '01 and pulled some knives out of his pocket. Don't exactly recall the price, it was either $25K or $40K though. Of the 4 of us, nobody had the touch to open it even after Ron demonstrated it slowly.


----------



## sloegin (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't seen anything like the Laci Szabo Tripas before.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 20, 2006)

G&G TOAD
Mike Irie's folders whose blades would be encased in a handle. Pacific Cutlery's 983


----------



## dniice87 (Jan 21, 2006)

What about the good ol Opinels They have that primitive looking lock.


----------



## bruner (Feb 28, 2006)

Was doing some knife browsing this evening and came across a few other neat ones...

The "SOG Access". I like the hidden tweezers/mini screw driver/toothpick:
http://www.sogknives.com/access.htm

The "Spyderco Firebryd BY14". A knife that holds a mini-bic lighter and has a bottle opener on the end:
http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=207

Thanks for looking,
Dan


----------



## Solstice (Feb 28, 2006)

I really like that Firebyrd! To bad it costs so much $$ . I'd love to see a company like Kershaw or someone rip off the idea and make a decent quality production version for about $40 or so.

I just picked up the CRKT Van Hoy Snap lock from AC Marina for $20, so I'll let you know how I like it. 

They aren't so unusual, but what about the new line of Leatherman Knives? They have a flipper that works without a spring and flip/slide out bottle openers that can be used on a bottle just resting on a table- no need to hold on to it.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 28, 2006)

here is one of the more unusual ones I have seen in a while. The Kershaw E.T.
If you look the handle toggles and changes shape during opening and closing.

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=KS1900


----------



## JimH (Feb 28, 2006)

bruner said:


> The "Spyderco Firebryd BY14". A knife that holds a mini-bic lighter and has a bottle opener on the end:
> http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=207



Now there's 2 things you can't take on an airplane wraped up into a single item.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 28, 2006)

Several others are the Van Hoy Rotating Snap Lock






http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/columbia_river_knife_and_tool/crkt_snap_lock_combined_razorsharp_triplepoint_serrated_cutting_edge.html

Another is the new Leatherman folder with tools models, they have them without also:







http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/l_through_r/leatherman/leatherman_k502x_lockback_with_tools.html


----------



## bruner (Feb 28, 2006)

Solstice,

I've looked at that van hoy snap at wallyworld and almost took the bait. I hope you like it. If I had the extra $, I would pick it up in a "snap" (pun intended). With my fun money, I have to be a bit sellective. So, maybe someday I'll pick up a van hoy, but not now.

Lee1959,

I realy like that ET from Kershaw. I just wish I could handle one before buying one on-line.

This made me think of something... Did, does, anyone have a "cutlery world" store near them? I did a google search, but found nothing. Several, perhaps many years ago, there was a Cutlery World store in the Century 3 mall near Pittsburgh, PA. I'm not anywhere near there now, so I don't know if it still exitsts. I just wish (if cutlery world still exists) that I had one near me, so that I could go and handle some of these knives before commiting to purchasing them...

Does Cutlery World still exist???

Dan


----------

